

Ask HN: What did you get up to when HN servers were down and out? - NAFV_P

When HN was down I decided to learn javascript.
What did you guys do?
======
jloughry
I hit F5 a couple of times, then resolved not to make the situation any worse
in case it was a DDoS, so I went away for a while.

